# How many pairs of shoes?



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Hubby mocks me for my love of shoes. I curbed my shoe habit when we got married but still have at least 25 pairs. This doesnt include flip flops or sandals. 

Since he's 6' and I'm 5'4, I really like wearing platform heels. 

How many pairs do you ladies own at a time? (I do clear out old/worn pairs a few times a year).

What's the style you're drawn to most?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I have less than 25 now but I used to have that many in the past. I've downsized. 
I have:

2 pairs of athletic shoes
4 pairs of shoes for work
2 pairs I can wear anywhere
1 pair of slippers

I'm drawn to shortie boots. I rarely wear flats. I prefer a bit of a heel unless I'm in athletic shoes.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm... I love shoes, too! Don't have quite as many, but I have a few...

1.) Bright Hot Pink Open-Toed Pumps 5" heel.
2.) Bright Yellow Mules.
3.) Ankle Boots (Small Heel), For winter.
4.) Sketchers Running Shoes (the daily standby).
5.) Purple Mules.
6.) Black w/Pink Trim Open-Toed Pumps (4 1/2" Heel).
7.) Black (Fabric) Slip-On Shoes. (For working, when I worked).


I know I'm forgetting quite a few. I think the Hot Pink Pumps are my favorite, even though I don't have any clothing that matches the color. I usually pair them with something very bland and boring, like black capris, for instance. Or blue jeans.  I used to wear heels 24/7. Now that I am married to someone just 2" taller than me, I tend to wear the mules or the running shoes most often (every day). Whenever I do dress up, I grab the pinkies. :smthumbup:

I'm very picky about shoes. I usually don't like ones that are closed off/closed-toed or anything straps around the ankles or with laces. I love tall tall tall heels, but I feel silly wearing them next to hubby, lol!!!!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I have only 2 pair of shoes and a pair of flip flops for when I leave the house.

I prefer to walk around barefoot if at all possible.

I can't stand when my feet get warm or hot.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

If I might intrude ladies, my wife loves shoes even though she goes barefoot around the house. She has a couple dozen pair including heels and boots but most are sandals since we live in Hawaii where she can show off her pedicure year round. 

One of our favorite activities together is for her to go shoe shopping and model the shoes for me.

A couple times a year she thins out her shoes.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 7 pairs under my desk at work

I'd say around 40/50 pairs in total. And I have no-one to b*tch about it ha!

Here's some


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Sadly... I have one pair of slippers for when i leave the house or go outside. I'd like to have more and may get some later. I walk around barefoot most of the time and even do so when i go outside on occasion.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Love the pics dolly.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely shoes, Dolly! I think my favorites are the Red Heels with the Strap! (Would drive me crazy but they look adorable)! 

5th photo down... Tell me that's not a shoe on the bed!!!!! (Cringes)     lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I honestly couldn't count. Probably 4-5 pair athletic shoes, the cushioning wears out for running workouts, so I keep the old ones for biking and gardening. I have riding boots in brown black brown suede and grey. I have tall heeled boots in brown and black. Casual boots with the flap over the heel. Booties with criss cross over the front in black. Booties in light brown with flap over heel. Geez that does even clear my boot bin by front door. Probably close to 100 pair all together. I quit buying - even I know - with this shoe sickness that it's nuts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I prefer to walk around barefoot if at all possible.
> 
> I can't stand when my feet get warm or hot.


:iagree: 

Can't stand that "claustrophobic" feeling my feet get in shoes... Love to be barefoot as well, and for the same reason! If my feet are hot, so is the rest of me! (I can't sleep with me feet covered, either, unless it's really, really cold)! LoL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Can't stand that "claustrophobic" feeling my feet get in shoes... Love to be barefoot as well, and for the same reason! If my feet are hot, so is the rest of me! (I can't sleep with me feet covered, either, unless it's really, really cold)! LoL!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here, my feet are always outside the covers.lol


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry Yin, it is indeed a shoe on the bed BUT they had just come out of the box so no harm done hahaha


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Same here, my feet are always outside the covers.lol


Oddly enough... I have to have my feet covered when I sleep.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, whew!!! I was about to throw up and cry.  LoL!!!

(I have a near psychosis about shoes on beds. Dunno why... I will FREAK if there is a shoe on my bed)!!!! LoL!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't want to intrude, but I can't help it. 
I am a shoe - aholic.....
I actually own many more pairs than my wife.
She is pretty " functional " with shoes ,I used to purchase lots for her and she wouldn't wear them much.
She likes slippers, I fall in love with good shoes, and they must be Italian made and leather.
We are very incompatible in that aspect.

IMO, shoes , handbag / purse and belts define a woman's outfit.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Aawww George! How is she doing? We'd love to know what she has!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


>


Some years ago, I bought a pair of Cinnamon & Black coloured Manolo Blahniks for my wife that looked something like this.
Strapless slip on, and open at the back.

She wore it about three times....


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Odd woman out again...
1 pair of flat dress shoes (I can't wear heels) - black
1 pair of heavy boots - black
1 pair of lighter boots - gray (just got them for Christmas this year, so I'd otherwise, only have one pair of boots)
1 pair of sandals - navy
2 pair of athletic/tennis shoes - both white

That's it. I have no use for tons of shoes, so I don't waste a lot of money buying them. I'd only have one pair of athletic shoes, but one pair is super comfortable because they've been broken in for years.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I am not into shoes or fashion. I own ten footwear options ranging from sorrel boots to one pair of flip flops. No heels, they are like a torture device. I've seen several posts mentioning men buying clothes or shoes for their wives with varying degrees of success. My husband has never purchased clothing for me unless I have already pointed out something I would like. Do a lot of men buy clothing for their wife all on their own? I can't picture my husband shopping for me by himself.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have about 10 different boots, about 24 pairs of assorted heeds, about 5 pairs of flats, 10 pairs of assorted sandals and about 6 other pairs that are random goth/costumish.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> I am not into shoes or fashion. I own ten footwear options ranging from sorrel boots to one pair of flip flops. No heels, they are like a torture device. I've seen several posts mentioning men buying clothes or shoes for their wives with varying degrees of success. My husband has never purchased clothing for me unless I have already pointed out something I would like. Do a lot of men buy clothing for their wife all on their own? I can't picture my husband shopping for me by himself.



I shop for my wife all the time.
She does her stuff , but I'm alone, I always see things that I know she would like, or what I would like to see her in, and purchase them for her.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Not enough according to my husband. Lol

If left up to me I'd probably live in gym shoes and flip flops. I've worked to broaden my horizons. I now have more variety but I have a ways to go. I just don't like to shop. It would work better if he bought things for me cause he's the reason I try to dress better for.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for the pics, Dolly! Lovely!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i have 3 pairs of gym shoes, a pair of DC's, and a pair of nikes for running--dont run, i like to wear them at night when we are hanging out, outside, and a brand new pair of nikes...love them.

dont own a single pair of flip flops, or flats.

i have, 17 pairs of heels. i usually toss out a pair after a year, maybe closer to 2.


pics....maybe. have to talk hubby into it.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok - so it was good to get confirmation that this isn't THAT odd. My new favorites are a pair of black Guess 4.5" platform stilettos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I am too embarassed to say how many pairs. Love your shoes, Dolly!

My favorites are heels - 3 to 5 inches. H is just about a foot taller than me so I like to wear the heels to kind of even it out a bit. 

I especially like the addition of the platform that's in style now. But I also LOVE the super pointed, spike heels too.

I also love boots. I just love shoes, period.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I love shoes but me being ever so practical I really don't have that many. I only have one, (maybe two), of each type of style. 

I love wearing my red converse sneakers. One shoe I have a lot of is slip on sandals, in all types of colors so they match my shirt. I wear them with shorts or jeans.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I love shoes but me being ever so practical I really don't have that many. I only have one, (maybe two), of each type of style.
> 
> I love wearing my red converse sneakers. One shoe I have a lot of is slip on sandals, in all types of colors so they match my shirt. I wear them with shorts or jeans.


Seems like busy moms tend towards the practical in footwear - comfortable, easy on and off. Sneakers and flip flops. That is during the day but at night they still have some killer stilettos or strappy sandals I'm betting. 

I, for one, find something very attractive and appealing in the mom with toddler in hand wearing sweats and flip flops.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Maneo said:


> Seems like busy moms tend towards the practical in footwear - comfortable, easy on and off. Sneakers and flip flops. That is during the day but at night they still have some killer stilettos or strappy sandals I'm betting.
> 
> I, for one, find something very attractive and appealing in the mom with toddler in hand wearing sweats and flip flops.


No stilettos... no strappy sandals. Just ordinary shoes for this busy mom lol.

Here is my entire shoe collection:
The ones in the background are the kids' boots and shoes.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

TCSRedhead said:


> Ok - so it was good to get confirmation that this isn't THAT odd. My new favorites are a pair of black Guess 4.5" platform stilettos.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



i love wearing shoes around 4/5/6 inches. hubby is closer to 6 feet, im closer to 5 feet....so it works out well for us.

i think today, my favs are this red pair from chineese laundry. they are closed shoes with a ankle strap, maybe 5 inches....and they hurt like a mo-fo, but sooo cute.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Maneo said:


> Seems like busy moms tend towards the practical in footwear - comfortable, easy on and off. Sneakers and flip flops. That is during the day but at night they still have some killer stilettos or strappy sandals I'm betting.
> 
> I, for one, find something very attractive and appealing in the mom with toddler in hand wearing sweats and flip flops.



nope, not me....i wear my fvck me shoes to pick up my kids from school, i wear them to the grocery store, i wear them with the kids to the mall...esp, on firdays and saturdays.

even drs app, i still wear heels and a dress..unless its winter...

somewhere i have this pic of the girls were they were just old enough to walk, and we were heading out to the mall, i took the pic of them wearing these cute little baby shoes, and i got my shoe and dress in the pic.....

no flip flops and sweats here. i always wear 5 inch heels when im out with the kids....dont know why, just always have.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

My shoe collection is rather modest. Unfortunately, I had a car accident three years ago - a guy was coming the wrong way down a one way street, and I had a visceral reaction and just jerked the wheel, and took out a fire hydrant. 

The end conclusion was, I broke a bone in my right foot (slamming on the brake) and messed up my lower back, so - I have to wear orthotics. So - that really reduces the kinds of shoes I can wear. I can wear heels, but only for very short periods of time for special occasions, and I always keep an emergency pair of ballet flats in the car, in case it just gets to be too much. 

My favorite pair of shoes was this blue-green and multicolor plaid pair of Rocket Dog sneakers. They were awesome. Comfortable, matched (or didn't match as the case might be  ) everything, and were shoes I could wear with my foot problems that didn't make me feel old before my years. 

So the shoes I have:

- A pair of brown Mary Jane type shoes 
- A pair of brown and black paisley clogs (just bought these)
- A pair of grey/purple casual shoes
- A pair of black snakeskin ballet flats
- A pair of gym shoes
- A pair of golden snakeskin espadrilles 
- A pair of flat black calf-tying shoes for Renn Faire :lol:
- A pair of black "walk fit" sandals
- A pair of old purple sandals I use for the gym pool


My heels that I lovingly keep but rarely wear:

- Black pair with velvet bow
- Black snakeskin "peek a boo" toe
- Blue pair to match my blue pinstripe suit
- Silver pair with really honky looking rhinestones (lol, I bought these in Vegas on a whim for $10 and wore them once)
- My wedding shoes. (I keep them mostly for posterity)
- A brown pair (bought them to match an outfit I don't even have anymore)
- A red pair to match a red dress I bought for our 5th Anniversary this year

I had others, but we boxed them up and shipped them to a charity.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm sorry Yin, it is indeed a shoe on the bed BUT they had just come out of the box so no harm done hahaha


Dolly, I love your taste in shoes and I'm *green *with envy!

I have about 15 pairs of shoes and a pair of boots, but since an accident about 10 years ago (which resulted in lots of metal work in my lower leg and ankle), I can only wear flats!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You didn't say for outside wear or play.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

do you have some sexy heels for the bedroom Shaggy?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots of shoes.

A couple of pairs for gym and cycling.
A few pairs of wedges for everyday, school pick ups etc.

But mainly 5 or 6" heels. I am average height and SO is well over 6ft so I love wearing high heels when with him. 
I actually don't like the lower heels so nothing under 5".


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Jealous of all of you woman who can wear the new style with platform PLUS heel. I feel like an AMAZON. I'm 5'7" so with an inch platform under the toe plus a typical 3" heel, I'm nearly 6' tall! Ex was a little over 6' and until I was single I never realized how many men were barely my height or shorter. And I DO notice how many very tiny women date very tall men! There should be a rule - if you're 5'2 you absolutely can NOT have a man taller than 5'7" LOL Gotta leave the tall guys for the tall girls!

On the flip side kiddo is 5'5" so far at 14 and she LOVES that type of shoe (don't let her but she loves them) and wants a pair for middle school graduation. I pointed out that she would likely stand taller than most of her classmates and she didn't care. 

I haven't decided what I'll let her wear yet.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> do you have some sexy heels for the bedroom Shaggy?


My wife does with my encouragement through very positive feedback,

As for being taller than your guy when you are wearing the very tall heels, have you thought that this is essentially making you look like a supermodel and it makes the man you are with feel like one of the rich power guys who dates them?

Kind of like that formula 1 car builder guy who's wife is smoking hit and towers over him.

So do nor feel Bas if in the tall heels you tower over him, instead work it and be that hot supermodel on his arm.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm 5'8" and my husband is 5"11" so do the math. When I wear the sexy shoes I'm taller than him. I try to stick to no more than 4 inches so its not so obvious. He says he doesn't mind and I'm over it.

What I hate the most are the looks. I get stared at just for yes being 6' walking in a room in a dress and heels. Lol


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

What I like best about my wife in heels is when she kicks them off and gives me that "let's get it on" look. 

Though I must admit to a secret delight of once in awhile having sex when the only thing she is wearing are her high heels!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 5 pairs of shoes.

Chucks
Docs (looove my 20 holes)
boots
tennies
flipflops

that's it and that's all. I'm not a shoe horse.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh! my bad! I have a pair of ankle-strap heels too


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Maneo said:


> What I like best about my wife in heels is when she kicks them off and gives me that "let's get it on" look.
> 
> *Though I must admit to a secret delight of once in awhile having sex when the only thing she is wearing are her high heels!*


I have a couple of pairs of heels that are "bedroom" shoes, love a bit of action while wearing them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I am likely the cheapest woman on this thread ....but I do love my shoes...must at all times have a variety of those PUMPing heels...shoes rarely bother my feet, I can wear anything.... also love the type that wrap around your ankle....up your leg, criss cross , have a little bow going on, a variety of colors to match whatever.

But I buy most of mine at Consignment shops , may not be as **** & span as Dolly's beautiful pair on the last page :smthumbup: (love the style)... but if you're not up close & personal, I don't think anyone could tell anyway. 

I wear many dresses in the summer...so gotta have some heels to match.... Probably have 30 + pairs ... but the cost is pretty low .. Just can't pass up a







pairs of shoes ! 

Prefer a little heel on my comfortable shoes as well, and have about 3 pairs of tenner shoes, and a couple of boots. 



> *Holland said*: I have a couple of pairs of heels that are "bedroom" shoes, love a bit of action while wearing them.


 Me too.. 

Funny in the car earlier 9 yr old daughter is pointing out these shoes she loves in a magazine and well...hmmm.. the heels were like what strippes wear - stilettos written all over every pair she picked out - like this >>









....Me & dad just shaking our head! oh boy!


----------



## foolme2x (Jan 1, 2013)

Shoe-lovers should Google "Bata Shoe Museum". I have never been to Toronto, but if I ever get there that will be a mandatory stop.

I have 14 pairs of shoes, 4 pairs of boots, and some cute Nordic/Fair Isle pattern slippers I just picked up on clearance at Target. Shoes make me happy. Sometimes I get them out, line them up, and just admire them.  My style leans heavily toward preppy and definitely more neutrals than colors, so shoes are one of the places where I love to get more creative.

Having said that, I basically lived in the local mom uniform of tall wedge black boots and skinny jeans this winter, and if spring ever comes, I will break out the flip-flops most days! I'm rarely in real heels, though...not being the most graceful person, plus it just feels too much like "hey, look at me!", which is very not me, but I think they look cute on other women. But if I showed up at school in stilettos, I would get some odd looks!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Simply---

We are on the same page, I hate paying a lot for shoes. I shop at Marshall's and dsw And every clearance table in the dept stores. Not Neman or Nordstrom. Even their sale prices are in the hundreds. 

The most I have paid for a pair was 50--I almost didn't want to, but they are so cute, I had to snag them. 20-25 is my maximum price, maybe 30, if they are cute or the last pair. 

Foolme--

I wear my sky high heels to my kids school. I get stares. Mostly sneers and eye rolls from other moms. 

My 2 fav shoe porn sites are
1.). Solestruck
2.). Step out of time

You're welcome.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmm... I'm going to have to check those sites out! 

Here are my fave bebe heels:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I have about 10 different boots, about 24 pairs of assorted heeds, about 5 pairs of flats, 10 pairs of assorted sandals and about 6 other pairs that are random goth/costumish.


I have an assortment like EW. 

Several pairs of boots
Various flip flops and sandals, ranging from flats to heels

I'm not sure of the total amount!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I love shoes, but I don't wear my fancy heels all that often. I have a pair of screaming red Converse high-tops that I wear on weekends, a pair of brown leather Sketchers sneakers I wear to work, and two pairs of athletic shoes. I own four pairs of heeled loafers for business situations. There are another probably 12 or so pairs of heels of various styles and colors, plus heeled boots in brown, gray, and black. And finally, one pair each of slippers, work boots, hunting boots, duck boots, and clogs. Oh, I also have one pair of ballet slippers and a pair of pointe shoes, neither of which I wear anymore, but I can't bring myself to toss them. 

I'm 5'9" tall, so I tend to avoid extremely high heels and platforms. A pair of 5" heels with platforms, while nice enough looking on me, brings me up to well over 6' tall and makes me feel a little self-concious. I have a good friend, though, who is 6'1" in her stocking feet and loves tall heels. She figures she's already taller than many men, so why not go ahead and wear the shoes she likes. Her husband is just slightly over 6', and doesn't seem to mind his wife towering over him when she's dressed up.


----------

